# Starting issues related to safety mechanisms?



## GirlonaTractor

I really hope there is someone out there who can help me.

I have a Cub Cadet 1320 Hydro. I bought it used last summer and have had on an off problems that were resolved with a new battery. Last year, shortly after I purchased it, my daughter ran over something and it didn't start. The previous owner (who was wonderful) resolved the issue one day, but said that it had to do with a pin on a safety switch.

Well, crud, I wish I knew more because a repeat has happened today -

I drove next to a piece of carpet and it was sucked into it (yes, I am VERY mad at myself!). I immediately raised the deck and turned off the tractor. I very easily removed the rug and made sure the blades moved freely. There weren't any loose fibers.

I saw the deck lowering rod came disconnected and reconnected it. (I made sure that the place was correct by driving to my local repair shop and looking at a 1315 model.)

Alas, still no power. After reading online, it looks like there might be a safety switch issue, but for the life of me I cannot find it.

Any ideas? 

-deck raised (even tried wiggling the lever while starting)
-tried with choke on and off (I had only been mowing for 2 minutes)
-brake engaged, in the "sweet spot", and parking brake
-new battery, etc. etc.

Thank you VERY much!
Elizabeth


----------



## jhngardner367

Welcome to the forum,Elizabeth! Hopefully,we can help. It will be easier if you could post the model.serial #'s from the tractor,as things are sometimes different from model to model.You should see them under the seat/on a rear panel/etc.
It does indeed sound like a safety switch,and some of these tractors had as many as 5 . There is one under the seat,one on the transmission(kills the engine if you back up with the blades running)one on the deck,and usually,one on the frame. POst the #'s,and I can look up the exact model,and go through the process of checking it,with you.


----------



## jhngardner367

OK,Elizabeth!I looked at the wiring diagrams. Try this:Sit on the seat,and as you turn the key,pull on the deck lift lever,as if you are raising it.See if it starts.


----------



## phogbound

Do you have the mower (PTO) turned off? That is not the mower lift lever. When you turn the key do you hear any sound?


----------



## GirlonaTractor

Thank you for the help!

The model number sticker is badly scraped. This is what I was able to decipher: 38" LT Deck, Manual 331130 (I think those Manual numbers are right?)

Admittedly, I am trying to describe parts of a different language. The PTO (blade power) is on the left side - this is what came unpinned, that I repinned, and then tried to jiggle while starting. There is a bit of a "Sweet spot" for this, but I haven't been able to get it.

When I turn the key, I get absolutely no power, but I know the battery & plug is good (and new). That's why I think it might be a safety mechanism of sorts.

Could you describe the safety mechanism near the deck? I'm not able to locate it or get it to go "neutral" to engage the start.

Thank you very much.


----------



## GirlonaTractor

I found the model number - # 131232100.

To JHNGardner - Thank you for the suggestion. I tried it many times unsuccessfully. The lights come on and the amp readings move, but there is definitely something stopping the firing. Am I right to suspect a safety mechanism of some kind?


----------



## Country Boy

Does the engine spin when you try to start it, but just doesn't fire, or does it do nothing when you turn the key?


----------



## jhngardner367

Sounds like the solenoid,or a loose/dirty connection.You can try jumping across the 2 large posts,on the starter solenoid,and see if it rolls over.


----------



## GirlonaTractor

*Cub Cadet 1320 response.*



Country Boy said:


> Does the engine spin when you try to start it, but just doesn't fire, or does it do nothing when you turn the key?


Country Boy, unfortunately it does not do anything, but turn on the lights and the Amperes gauge moves. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Mickey

Not familiar with the model but quite a few posters last yr had problems with the starter solenoid including myself (Kohler engine). Replacing the solenoid took care of the problem. With that said, I'm not a fan of replacing parts until one finally stumbles across the source of the problem. Need to track down the source of the problem before swapping parts.


----------



## pogobill

It does sound like a safety switch. Regardless of what the problem is, *make sure you disconnect the spark plug* before you go sticking you hands in underneither the tractor where the blade (s) is.
I have trouble with my tractor now and again, just because the brake wasn't set properly, or I left it in gear... or perhaps it didn't quite click into neutral, or even the switch under the seat was disengaged because of an obstruction under the seat that didn't allow the seat to press the safety switch button, maybe there is a "low oil" pressure shut off as well. Maybe your tractor won't start if the mower is engaged. Check all the levers and pedals and see if there are wires and switches associated with each function.
If you could find and trace the wires that go to these different areas and find the switch, and jumper it out, you may find that through the proccess of elimination, you may find a faulty switch. If you leave the plug wire of, at least if you do discover the faulty switch and the tractor does try and start.... you won't end up in a dangerous situaion...then you can reconnect and see if it actually will start. 
It really sounds like a solenoid, but when it broke down after sucking up a carpet.... could be a safety switch.


----------



## phogbound

Getting to the mower safety switch isn't complicated. It is behind the gas tank. If you have the tank mostly empty, it is easier to work on. The tank is secured by a rod in front of it. The rod has a bolt on either side. After both bolts and the rod are removed, the tank can be lifted and set on top of the engine. The switches are now visible. When the mower lever is moved, you can see which switch should be activated by the lever.
Since this is a "different language" for you, you might consider getting a Cub Cadet mechanic to do the work for you.


----------



## Pipertec

It may not be your language, Girlonatractor, but I admire you for trying to git-r-done. I can think of the possibility of there being 3 safety switches on that machine....One under the seat that prevents it from running when you are off the seat, one on the Pto Circuit that lets it start only in "PTO OFF" position, and most likely a Neutral control switch that prevents it from being started with the direction lever out of Neutral position. Either one of the three could be a problem. If you know someone that really knows how to read a multimeter to check the continuity of all three of those switches, you might find one defective. Also could be a loose wire or bad connection at the starter relay, or even a possible bad relay. If you don't read battery voltage at the "hot" side of the starter relay with the starter switch engaged, then you definitely have a broken wire or switch bad. A multimeter will be a big help in finding the problem quickly in the hands of someone that know how to use it. Here's wishing you be best of luck, and I hope your learning in the process!!! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## phogbound

The seat switch is not keeping the engine from cranking. The seat switch is just 1 or 2 small metal tabs under the left side of the seat with wire(s) connected to them. Only 3 switches need to work for the engine to turn over - the key switch, PTO switch, and the brake pedal switch. The brake pedal switch might be accessible by removing the cover between the seat and dash. 2 small screws hold it in place. The only other way to get to the switch is by removing the mower deck and looking up from underneath. If you got the operator's manual when you bought the tractor, it describes how to do this. If the previous owner didn't have the manual, you can download one for free at www.cubcadet.com.
For your information, the starter solenoid is under the seat, beside the battery. To get to it, the battery must be unhooked and removed.
Hitting the carpet did not cause this problem. It is just a coincidence.
If you need to get a part for your tractor, the model number 1320 is what the shop will need. They might also need the tractor's serial number. The number 131232100 is called the factory number. The serial number is on the plate with the factory number.


----------

